# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ernesto Che Guevara

## CheGuevara

Pershendetje Forumista!
Une jam nje anetare i ri dhe nje nje mbeshtetes i zjarrte te ideve te Ernesto Che Guevara.
Do te doja qe te kjo teme te grumbulloheshin materjale te ndryshme per kete mit botror...Shpresoji te gjej mikpritjen dhe mbeshtetjen tuaj...
Shnet

----------


## Puhiza

Cfare te pelqen me shume te ky person?

----------


## bicjani

Mire se erdhe .....Dhe nje liridashes me shume

----------


## Ferdinandi

Pershendetje Che Guevara!
Edhe une jam nji nder fansat e shumte te ketij miti botror qe luftoj per nje kauz te drejete!
Nese do me njohesh mqs jetoke ketu ne Tirane do shofesh qe kam tatuazh portretin e Ernestos... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Clauss

po te dinte Che i shkrete se sa eshte commersializuar emri dhe mythi i tij do kishte vazhduar professionit e doktorit ne argjentine besoj. anyway hasta la vittoria siempre!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ryder

Ose do i ishte fut telenovelave. (anti-imperialiste kuptohet) lol

----------


## kolombi

Meqe mu dha rasti te jetoj ca kohe ne vendin e ketij proletarit kryengrites,qe ne emer te tij shume organizata terrorriste (Eta,17 Nentori)kane bere gjakun te derdhet lume,pashe dhe u cudita se fama e tij eshte kthyer ne biznes fitimprures.E cnuk shiten nen emrin e tij,e ku nuk shihet fotoja e tij,ne bluza ,ne gota,neper pjata,akoma dhe carcafe e jorgane.
Rrofte pra Che,se na mbushi xhepat thone tregetaret kubaneze.

----------


## BlueBaron

... teksti i nje kenge kushtuar Che ... (jane te shumta, por ky eshte njeri)

*- Hasta Siempre Comandante -*

Aprendimos a quererte 
desde la històrica 
donde el sol de tu bravura 
le puso cerco a la muerte. 
Aquì se queda la clara 
la entrañable transparencia 
de tu querida presencia 
Comandante Che Guevara. 
Tu mano gloriosa y fuerte 
sobre la historia dispara 
cuando todo Santa Clara 
se despierta para verte. 
Aquì se queda la clara 
la entrañable transparencia 
de tu querida presencia 
Comandante Che Guevara. 
Vienes quemando la brisa 
con soles de primavera 
para plantar la bandera 
con la luz de tu sonrisa. 
Aquì se queda la clara 
la entrañable transparencia 
de tu querida presencia 
Comandante Che Guevara. 
Tu amor revolucionario 
te conduce a nueva empresa 
donde esperan la firmeza 
de tu brazo libertario. 
Aquì se queda la clara 
la entrañable transparencia 
de tu querida presencia 
Comandante Che Guevara. 
Seguiremos adelante 
como junto a ti seguimos 
y con Fidel te decimos 
Hasta siempre, Comandante ! 
Aquì se queda la clara 
la entrañable transparencia 
de tu querida presencia 
Comandante Che Guevara.

----------


## Brari

Nje qymez nje kendez...

thote Ligji i pushtetareve qe nga kohet e vjetra..

Per te rrezuar nje pushtet duhen shume..luftetare.. te pendes e pushkes e Parase..
Ne luften per rrezimin e x pushteti kryetari i luftes u lejon pamvaresi ne veprime luftetareve.. pra ku te mundeni vritini armiqte e mije..me pushke a me topa a me l-oqe..puna juaj.. nuku ju thom gjë..




Pasi rrezohet x pushtet athere mblidhen rrypat..
Kryetari nuk do me luftetare me pamvaresi por zbatues te verber te direktives qe dalin nga goj-mullaqja e tije..

Ne koh te luftes partizane Haxhi Lleshat e Myslym pezat e Mehmet Shehet coc kishin ca liri llapjeje..
Ata kishin te drejte te flisnin sipas kokes tyre me fshatare e milet..apo te vepronin deri diku duke improvizuar..
Mbasi u vu pushteti i kryetarit te tyre..ata nuk folen me..
Psh Bab myslymi si tjeret qepi gojen te mos hante ndoj biruc a plum b-ythve dhe vdiq si nje qen  i majmur me kockat e Enverit.

Che Guevara i sherbeu Fidelit ne revolucion dhe mbasi Fideli u be i pare pra diktator .. gjith revlucionaret e fidelit qepen gojen..

Dhe Che i ndjere goj lidhur e i dhjere nuk i mbetej me vend per te shpalosur dokrrat e tije revolucionare ne Kuben tashme prone private te Fidel kurvaro magarit.. e sahanlepiresit te Moskes dhe iku rrugve te botes.. larg Fidelit .. larg vendeve ku sundonin "shoket e tij te armeve".. Bolsheviket .
Ai theu qafen ne vendet ish koloniale afrikane -Latine amerikane.. ku nuk i prishte pune me vijes se Moskes e qenit te tyre ne Karaibe.. Fidelit.. me revolucionet e tije..
Ne tirane dolen tani per 1Maj komunistet ose Enveristet e krahas Enverit mbanin dhe Che guevaren si portret..

Mirpo ata nuk e dine se Enveri nuk e ka dashur CHene..
Edhe kur i erdhi ne Tirane Che-ja..PPSH e mbajti sekret viziten e tije dhe e percollen hajdutshe..
Pse?
Sepse Enveri skish nevoje me popullarizu Che-ne ..sepse ai tashme ish nje diktator me i keq se Fideli dhe tipat Kokforte si CHe-ja i mbante ne biruca..ose i pushkatonte.. Prandaj dhe CHe-ne e perzuri.. si qen te rrahur..

Fideli  natyrisht ka qene me liberal se Stalini i shqiperise, Enveri .. dhe duke mos qene aq egoist lejoi Kultin e CH-ese.. por natyrisht te nje Che-je jasht Kube ose te nje Che-je te vdekur xhunglave.. pra te nje Che-je portret ne letra e mure..

----------


## BlueBaron

... ashtu eshte Brari, Fideli ja kishte me hile Che-se ... si shume krye/komunista ne bote edhe Fideli me Enverin nuk bejne perjashtim nga rraca keqe ... por per mendimin tim Che Guevara dhe Qemal Stafa ishin te ndryshem nga keta te dy ... ndoshta Qemali ishte Che-ja i Shqiperise ...

----------


## nursezi

Skuth, pse mendon se Fideli ia kishte me te future Che-se?

----------


## BlueBaron

... thjesht sepse ishte nje intelektual dhe jo nje cope injoranti si Fideli, nqs do te kthehej ne Kube, nuk do te ishte dakord me veprimet e Fidelit, ishte nje komunist i paster, i atyre qe besonin vertet tek teoria komuniste "Puno sa mundesh, merr ate qe ke nevoje" ... Fideli ishte e kunderta "Beni si them une, mos beni si bej une" ...

----------


## Redi

Che Guevara ishte nje viktime e injorances globale te asaj kohe. Shpenzoi energjite dhe jeten e tij per nje kauze te demshme dhe inefektive sic ishte Komunizmi.

Koha provoi gjithcka. Cha Guevara luftoi per Kot, prandaj dhe do te mbetet idhulli i Kotesise.

----------


## nursezi

"Koha provoi gjithcka. Cha Guevara luftoi per Kot, prandaj dhe do te mbetet idhulli i Kotesise. "

Perkundrazi, Che Guevara vazhdon te mbetet simbol i luftes per nje jete me te mire. Edhe ne vende si Amerika ai njihet nga shume njerez cka tregon se ai nuk humbi.

----------


## Brari

Skuth..

revolucionaret latine kane tjeter botkuptim  nga revolucionaret europiane..pra nuk jane krejt njesoj..

Sdi a shkon krahasimi mes Qemal Stafes e Che Guevares..

Che.. me sa di eshte si  me thene Shok.. keshtu ma ka shpjeguar nickun "che" nje argjentinas..

Che -ja kur iku per te bere revolucione (pas revolucionit kuban) ne vendet e tjera la ne Kube femijet..
Sdi a nje vajze a dy vajza ka pasur..

Kur le femijen diku je i detyruar te jesh servil i beut te fshatit ku ke lene femijen..

Pra ne nuk dime se cmendonte Che-ja per Fidelin..

Enveri kur conte ambasadoret jashte i mbante familjaret e tyre brenda burgut te tij te madh..

Ne se ambasadori donte te kishte per pushime vere ndonje femije atje jashte..athere ministria..bente "shkembimin" ..pra bjer gruan e merr femijen..ose merr njerin per pushime atje ku je por ler femijen tjeter brenda..
Asnje Shqiptar ne stanin enverist me emrin shqiperi nuk ka pasur mundesi qe ne nje moment kohe krejt familja te jete jasht..
Psikologu enver..i dinte mire keto ligje te Natyres..pra qe po ja ke peng nje femije dikujt ..ja ke mbillur gojen kudo qe te jete..
Pra besnikeri e kushtezuar..

Me kete metode kontrollonte Enveri krejt njerzit e tije jashte por dhe diasporen..

Shume te arratisur kishin natyrisht brenda te afermit e tyre..
Dikush Nenen..dikush motren dikush vellane etj..e dikush ..FEMIJEN..

llap po deshe ti myrteza a Mihal atje ne Ameriqi..kunder meje po une ketu ju a kerrej site te tuve po bere ham ham..

Kjo ishte ligji i pashkruar i PPSH-se..

Nexhmija ngacmonte nje dizaj Turdite duke i akuzuar si te "perpunuar" nga Sigurimi.. e Silva sqaronte.. qe profesorin e kishin shtrenguar prej b-olesh ne zyrat e kadri Zicisht Pecin fecorreve te Ramiz Enverit qe ..po beri gam gam ai vllai juaj jashte ..te punojme qindin ty e familjes tende ketu.. e Qazimi i shkruante leter te diktuar njeriut te tij jashte..qe qepe se na merr ne qafe..

pikerisht ketu eshte sekreti i Fitoreve dhe ne Votime i PPSH-se dhe sot..
Ajo u a ka Letrat ne sirtar te tereve..

Pse..

Sepse per 50 vjet nuk mbet kush pa u falur tek Sheiku enver..qofte per nje cop buke..qofte per nje drejt studimi..qofte per nje falje denimi nga pushkatimi..qofte per nje tallon gjize e lat drush..

Diktaturat jan te tmerrshme..sepse duke qene koh-gjata.. jane te ngeshme te "perpunojne" te gjithe.. miletin.. e ta kene ne dore edhe 100 vjet te tjera..

E mbani mend si e vun te kendoje Rebelce skelarce e Dokle ruco Caushce..dhe Babane e Ballit Abaz Ermenin me 1997?

Ja sepse atij dhe mijra te tjereve u a kish letrat ne sirtar Ramiz Ruc Nano Ps-ja..

Dalim ke CHE-ja..

CHe ishte kudo qe ishte nje papagall i Fidelit sepse Fideli (e perseris dhe nje here se Fideli nuk eshte diktator i llojit Enver-Ramiz Stalin)  ja kish femijen ne dore e Che-ja nuk dime se cka menduar ne te vertete..
E derisa nje njeri kurre ska thene cka mendon.. athere ska dhe si te jete SIMBOL..

Simbol per cka..?

ku e dime ne se cka mendon Ramizi ne vetvehte..

Ai i ka rene daulles plot 50 vjet sipas shkopit te dirigjentit..
dhe sot eshte i detyruar nga ajo kohe te kendoje te njejtat melodi..

Pse eshte i madh Azem Hajdari..?

Pikerisht se u dha Njerzve Shancin..te thone cka mendojne.. e te mos kene frike nga Burgu a internimi..

Disa nuk e duan kte shanc..
Pse?

Sepse jane te perlyer..prandaj dhe e permbysen Shtetin qe formoi Azem Hajdari..sepse ata duan ate Keneten mocalore zhab -Zhapikore  ku dhe u dhj-ene shpirterisht..

e ata jan shume..

Ne nje humor tek tema thuhesh..

Ekremi i partise Zogiste i thote sadedin Balles ..pse nuk erdhe ne parlament te votoje kunder Nanos..Ishasemure thote Sadedin deputeti ish PD-ist e sot Zogist..

Po pse nuk me dole ne telefon.. i thot Ekremi..

po sepse mu bllokua Celi..thot sadedini..

Po pse tu bllokua?

Se kisha harruar Pinin.. thot sadedini..

pinin e paske harruar ti..i thot Ekremi..por ama ske harruar pseudonimin..

Pra..Ajo Kupola atje lart qe u a ka "letrat ne sirtar" te tereve ..pra tere sadedinave .. u a kujton ato nga nje here e ata braf ne kembe gati te zbatojne urdherat..

Pse fiton edvini?

Sepse tere njerzit me "letra ne Sirtar" te cilet perbejne shumicen e frymoreve me te drejt votimi ne Tirane..kan urdher nga kupola qe me kuc e mac te votojne naziskinin e hajdutin Edvin..se eshte "i joni".. 
Kur i pyet.. pse voton edvinin .. ata thone.. per Edin mer jahu se o si rrush o artist fare..ka me e bo tironen paris..
Ne fakt as i rru-het tek tirana fare  ..por  krejt puna eshte tek ato letrat ne Sirtar qe u a ruan kupola baballareve e mammallareve e gjyshallareve te tyre..

qashtu..

----------


## JONAIDER

Eshte nje shprehje qe ka shoqeruar gjithe revolucionin ideor te CHE-se  PARA LA REVOLUSION COMUNISTA PARA LA LIBERTAD DEL MUNDO INTIERO>>>>> che guevara te premtoj se do te te sjell shume materiale nje nga keto dite por sot smundem.Por edhe une jam nje fanse e CHE-se  :Lulja3:

----------


## sovietiku

nese doni ndonj informacion rreth ketij njeriu mit ,klikoni tek www.el_comandante.faqet.com (ne SHIP)


hasta la victoria siempre 
el che vive
esion88@hotmail.com

----------


## sovietiku

www.el_comandante.faqet.com
njerez si che guevara lindin nje ne 1000 vjet.Nje njeri qe sakrifikon nje karrige ministrore dhe presidencen e bankes nacionale vetm per te ndihmuar popujt e botes.... nuk mund te kete luftuar kot..aspak...

----------


## murik

ketu ka gallate,"mit boteror" i thone Guevares pa e ditur fare historine dhe vepren e tij.Che Guevara ka qene me pis e me katil se Fideli vete.
Pasi mori pushtetin Fideli i dha nje post ministror sa per forme Che-se,kur ne fakt pushtetin absolut e kishte ne duart e veta dhe te vellait.Guevares nuk i mbeti tjeter por te marre xhunglat permes me nja 20-30 veta per te perhapur "revolucionin" e kuq ne c'do cep te Amerikes dhe botes.
Si mund te jesh shqiptar dhe te admirosh nje Che apo nje Mao?
Ne i patem Chet e Maot tane per 50 vjet rresht,dhe po e shohim se ku na solli ky "revolucioni" a la Che me kompani.
Sot vetem disa grupuskula te ekstremit te majte vazhdojne ta perdorin figuren e Che Guevares per propagandat e tyre.Fundin e Ernesto Che Guevares i uroj te gjithe admiruesve te tij.
Hasta nunca con revoluciones " a la Che" .

----------


## sovietiku

kliko www.el_comandante.faqet.com    <ne shqip

----------

